# [Test] - Magnat Quantum 603 - Meine HiFi-Anlage Reloaded



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

*Meine HiFi-Anlage reloaded
- Magnat Quantum 603 -*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalt:



Einführung
Die neue Anbauwand
Magnat Quantum 603
Einführung
Verarbeitung
Technische Daten
Klangbeschreibung
 
Fazit


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

*Einführung*

Einführung

Anlässlich einiger Veränderungen gegenüber meinem ursprünglichen Setup (zu finden in diesem Thread) an meiner HiFi-Anlage habe ich mich dazu entschlossen einen Test Refresh zu verfassen und die Anlage nun unter den neuen Bedingungen zu bewerten. Den alten Test möchte ich aufgrund der Nachvollziehbarkeit und auch zur Darstellung einer preislich günstigeren Alternative so erhalten wie er ist. Die hauptsächlichen Veränderungen sind eine neue Anbauwand (und damit Verbunden eine neue Aufstellung der Anlage) und die Anschaffung neuer Lautsprecher.
Zur direkten Veranschaulichung der Veränderungen habe ich mal ein Bild mit Vorher- und Nachher-Zuständen angefertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darauf nicht zu sehen ist der Umstieg vom alten Reloop RP-2000 Mk3 Plattenspieler zum Yamaha P-300, da der Yamaha ein paar Wochen noch in der alten Aufstellung werkelte.

Einen ausführlichen Test zu der alten Anlage findet ihr hier.​


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

*Die neue Anbauwand*

Die neue Anbauwand

Die gedrungene Aufstellung meiner Lautsprecher wurde schon von Anfang an von Usern hier und auch im HiFi-Forum kritisiert. Auch ich war damit selbstverständlich nicht zufrieden. Durch die Nähe der Lautsprecher zueinander ging natürlich jeglicher Stereo-Effekt verloren und die Anlage avancierte zu einer Punktschallquelle. Ein weiterer Nachteil dieser Nischenlösung war die dröhnende Tieftonwiedergabe der Magnat Monitor 220. Der Klang konnte sich überhaupt nicht im Raum entfalten, kam immer nur aus einem kleinen Punkt. Das Ganze erweckte irgendwie den Eindruck einer dieser typischen Micro-HiFi-Anlagen wie man sie aus den Versandkatalogen kennt, mit einer vollwertigen HiFi-Anlage hatte das also nicht wirklich viel zu tun, auch wenn die Komponenten durchaus in die HiFi-Einstiegs-Liga gezählt werden können. Eine pure Verschwendung von Potential also...
Folgerichtig entschied ich mich dann schließlich zu meinem Geburtstag, mein Zimmer zugunsten der HiFi-Anlage neu einzurichten.
Das Ziel war eine Anbauwand mit großem Sideboard um die Lautsprecher in einem ausreichenden Abstand zueinander aufstellen zu können und dem Plattenspieler darauf einen würdigen Arbeitsplatz zu verschaffen.
Entschieden habe ich mich für eine Wohnwand in Nussbaum-Glanz-Schwarz-Optik, die mit 550€ zu Buche schlug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Verarbeitung ist für diesen Preis leider recht minderwertig. Die Holzdekor-Folie ist sehr dünn und kratzempfindlich. Die Kanten sind zum überwiegenden Teil nicht abgerundet und das Holz teilweise ziemlich dünn. Aber da es sehr schwierig war eine Anbauwand zu finden, welche meinen Bedürfnissen nach viel Stauraum in Verbindung mit einer guten Aufstellmöglichkeit für meine HiFi-Anlage nachkommt musste ich da natürlich Abstriche machen. Ein weiteres Hindernis waren die eher beengten Platzverhältnisse, die Wohnwand durfte insgesamt nicht breiter als 2,80m sein.

Der klangliche Zugewinn der neuen Aufstellung machte die Anschaffung dann aber auf jeden Fall bezahlt.
Die Magnat Monitor 220 erzeugten zum ersten Mal eine hörbare Bühne und spielten sehr viel räumlicher als zuvor.

Doch nach einigen Tagen stellte sich dann bald eine leichte Ernüchterung ein. Auffällig war der (von mir auch erwartete) Rückgang des Tieftons. Dieser spielte zwar nichtmehr so dröhnend wie noch in der Musik-Nische, hatte aber auch ein gewaltiges Stück an Tiefgang verloren, sodass nun oft der Eindruck einer recht dünnen Spielweise entstand. Nur selten erzeugten sie richtig spürbaren Druck.
Auch fielen nun immer mehr die doch begrenzten Möglichkeiten der günstigen Monitor 220 auf. So ließen sie eine klar umrissene Phantom-Mitte vermissen. Zwar erzeugten die Lautsprecher irgendwo einen Sweet-Spot im Stereo-Dreieck, aber die Abgrenzung war doch sehr verschwommen. Auch die Bühnendarstellung insgesamt wusste nicht vollständig zu überzeugen. Sicher, sie war um Welten besser geworden als noch in der alten gedrängten Aufstellung, aber von einer breiten Fächerung in den Raum hinein konnte trotzdem keine Rede sein. Mann konnte stets die Lautsprecher als Schallquelle ausmachen, an eine Tiefenstaffelung war gar nicht wirklich zu denken.
Es ist doch erstaunlich wie sehr die Raumakustik den Klangcharakter verändern kann. So kam es dann recht schnell, dass sich der Wunsch nach einer Veränderung im Lautsprecher-Setup bildete.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

*Magnat Quantum 603*

Magnat Quantum 603




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einführung*

Als erstes spielte ich mit dem Gedanken, meinen Magnat Monitor 220 durch einen Subwoofer im Tiefgang unter die Arme zu greifen. Während dem Stöbern stieß ich dann aber auf die Magnat Quantum 603 für 200€/Paar. Etwas erstaunt über diesen Preis forschte ich nach, war ich doch der Meinung, die Quantum 6xx-Serie wäre mal wesentlich teurer gewesen. Und tatsächlich, meine Recherche zeigte, dass die Quantum 603 einmal 400€ gekostet hat und auch immer mit Lautsprechern dieser Klasse zusammen getestet wurde. Und nebenbei gesagt, dabei immer recht weit vorne mitspielte. Das Stereo-Magazin z.B. attestierte der Quantum 603 einen besseren Klang als der noch einmal deutlich teureren Canton Chrono 502.
Da ich mich aber natürlich nicht auf die blumigen Klangbeschreibungen und Vergleiche der Schwurbel-Magazine verlassen mochte, machte ich mich selbst zum Test in den hiesigen Elektronikmarkt auf. 

Von der mir dort gebotenen Testatmosphäre war ich dann doch sehr positiv beeindruckt. Der Mitarbeiter nahm sich sehr viel Zeit für mich, erfüllte mir all meine Wünsche (Aufbau der zu testenden Lautsprecher nach meinen Wünschen, Anschluss an "meine" Elektronik (Denon PMA-510AE, Denon DCD-510AE), Verwendung meiner mitgebrachten CDs) und ließ mir beim Probehören sehr viel Ruhe ohne sich beratend einzumischen.
Da habe ich im gleichen Markt schon sehr viel schlechtere Testbedingungen erlebt, als sich einer meiner Freunde eine neue Heimkinoanlage kaufen wollte.

Zuerst hörte ich mir meine Favoriten sehr ausführlich an. Danach bot sich noch ein Paar Mordaunt Short Avant 902i als Alternative an. Diese enttäuschten mich jedoch auf ganzer Linie. Die Bühne wurde viel zu breit gezerrt, die Hochtonwiedergabe zeigte keinerlei Brillanz, lediglich die satte Tieftonwiedergabe wusste zu überzeugen. Für einen traditionellen HiFi-Hersteller war das einfach viel zu wenig Klang fürs Geld.
Schlussendlich konnten mich die Quantum 603 so sehr von sich überzeugen, dass ich zum eigentlichen Verkaufsgespräch übergehen konnte. Es wurde noch ein bisschen am Preis gefeilt, ein Rückgaberecht bei Nichtgefallen in den eigenen vier Wänden ausgehandelt und sich für den erstklassigen Service bedankt. Zufrieden verließ ich die Verkaufsräume in Richtung Lager.

Zu Hause pellte ich die Lautsprecher dann auch gleich aus ihrer Verpackung, unterzog sie einer ausführlichen optischen Kontrolle auf Mängel und stellte sie dann an ihrem neuen Arbeitsplatz auf.

*Verarbeitung*

Nach dem Auspacken fällt zu allererst die Front in Klavierlack-Optik auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Klavierlack ist gut verarbeitet, es zeigen sich keine Tröpfchen, stumpfe Flächen oder ähnliches. Das Gehäuse ist mit einer schwarzen Holzdekor-Folie versehen, die deutlich besser als bei den Monitor 220 verarbeitet ist. Kleine Risse oder Schlagstellen sucht man hier vergeblich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Hochtöner besteht aus einer 25mm Gewebekalotte, die sehr sauber eingepasst wurde. Ein Highlight des Hochtöners ist der hochwertige Filzstern, der Kantenreflexionen entgegen wirken soll und so dem Hochton deutlich mehr Präzision verleiht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Der 170mm Tiefmitteltöner besteht aus beidseitig mit Keramik beschichtetem Aluminum. Die Keramikbehandlung soll vor allem zu einer höheren Steiffigkeit und inneren Dämpfung führen, was sich in einer deutlich höheren Präzision im Gegensatz zur Monitor 220 bermerkbar macht. Kleine Nasen oder Unregelmäßigkeiten wie beim kleineren Bruder Monitor 220 sind hier nicht auffindbar. Gehalten wird die mattweiße Membran von einer hochwertig anmutenden leichtgängigen Gummisicke. Insgesamt macht der Tiefmitteltöner so einen sehr sauber verarbeiteten Eindruck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Rückwand des Lautsprechers wird von einem überdimensionierten Bassreflexrohr mit Strömungsoptimierter Schallführung und einem großen Anschlussterminal dominiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Terminal wartet mit massiven vergoldeten Schraubklemmen in Bi-Wiring Ausführung auf, die sowohl unkonfektionierte Kabel als auch Bananenstecker bis 4mm² Querschnitt aufnehmen. Für den Single-Wire-Betrieb legt Magnat sehr hochwertige Oehlbach Silber-Brückenkabel bei (übrigens ist auch die gesamte Innenverkabeliung von Oehlbach), kein vergleich zu den sonst in dieser Preisklasse üblichen Blechbrücken. Hier zeigt sich deutlich Magnats Anspruch auf Qualität, nicht nur in den High-End Serien.

Die Stoffbespannung ist dann nochmal ein kleines Qualitätshighlight. Der Rahmen besteht aus 10mm starkem Holz, auf welches der Stoff sehr sauber aufgespannt ist. Die Halterung der Stoffabdeckung wird sehr innovativ über Magnete realisiert. Dadurch vermeidet Magnat unschöne Halterungslöcher auf der Hochglanzfront. Damit die Abdeckung nicht auf der Gehäusefront klappert und sie zerkratzen kann ist sie mit vier Filzplättchen ausgestattet. Hier haben sich die Magnat-Konstrukteure sehr viele Gedanken gemacht.


*Technische Daten:*



Bauprinzip: 2-Wege Bassreflex
Bestückung:
ein 170mm Tief-Mitteltöner
eine 25mm Hochtonkalotte
 
Übergangsfrequenz: 3.200Hz
Impedanz:   4-8Ohm
Belastbarkeit: 100W RMS / 180W max.
untere Grenzfrequenz: 62Hz (-3dB) bzw. 48Hz (-6dB)
Wirkungsgrad (1W/m): 91dB


Abmessengen (BxHxZ): 195x365x300mm
Gewicht: 7,7kg
Neupreis pro Paar: 400€
*
Klangbeschreibung*

Allgemeines

Als Zuspieler für die Magnat Qunatum 603 dient mir der Denon PMA-510AE Stereo-Vollverstärker zusammen mit dem Denon DCD-510AE CD-Player (Test der Geräte siehe hier). Wenn die Musik nur mal so nebenbei beim Surfen im Internet dudeln soll nutze ich dafür auch durchaus mal meine Asus Xonar D1 Soundkarte, die mittels 10m Klinke-Cinch-Kabel mit dem Verstärker verbunden ist.
Nun komme ich aber endlich zum wichtigsten Kriterium für einen Lautsprecher: dem Klang.

Hörbeispiele

Die Titelangabe setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: Interpret - Album [Medium EAN-Code] - Titel

*Norah Jones - Come away with me [CDDA 724353860929] - Turn Me On*

Das Stück beginnt mit dem wunderbaren Klavierspiel von Jones, kurz darauf unterstützt von ihrem Gesang. Hier können die Quantum 603 gleich doppelt überzeugen. Sie sind die ersten Lautsprecher in meinem Besitz, die mich bei der Piano-Wiedergabe wirklich überzeugen können. Sowohl das Teufel E300 als auch die Magnat Monitor 220 spielten das Piano recht dünn im Grundton und im Hochton leicht verzerrt. Die Quantum 603 erlaubt sich diese Fehler nicht und kann sowohl den Grund- als auch den Hochtonbereich des Klaviers überzeugend darstellen. Jones' Gesang wird von den Quantums exakt umrissen in die Mitte positioniert. Die Lautsprecher zeichnen wunderbar die gewisse Rauchigkeit in ihrer Stimme, verstecken auch kleinere Details nicht, sodass man fast den Eindruck hätte, der Gesang würde einem direkt entgegen gehaucht. Beim eher hintergründigen Schlagzeugspiel deutet die Quantum 603 erstmals ihre Tieftonfähigkeiten an. Die Drums werden präzise und Druckvoll in den Raum abgegeben. Ein Dröhnen wie bei den Monitor 220 ist hier überhaupt nicht zu vernehmen.
Die gesamte Spielweise wirkt sehr stimmig und erzeugt bei entsprechendem Ambiente eine gewisse Jazzclub-Atmosphäre.
Bei dieser Scheibe ist ein Genuss abends einfach mit einem guten Glas Wein der Musik zu lauschen.
*
Katie Melua - The House [CDDA 802987021227] - Tiny Alien*

Dieser Song ist eines meiner Lieblingsstücke von Katies neuem Album. Das Gitarrenspiel wird detailliert abgebildet, jedes Saiten-Anzupfen ist klar durchhörbar. Meluas Gesang positioniert sich wieder exakt in der Phantommitte und trennt sich hervorragend von den Lautsprechern. Die Quantums bauen eine beeindruckende Bühne auf, auf der jedes Instrument seinen eigenen Platz hat. In diesem Punkt spielen die Quantum 603 sogar etwas über dem Niveau des Teufel E300, bei dem ich die Bühnendarstellung ebenfalls schonals hervorragend empfand. Den Quantums gelingt die Positionierung aber noch einen Tick genauer, ohne die Darstellung dabei aber enger zu machen. Man erahnt bei geschlossenen Augen nicht, dass die Lautsprecher doch nur etwa 2m voneinander entfernt stehen. Im Refrain des Titels beweisen die Magnat-Lautsprecher dann eine immense Kraft. Sie spielen tatsächlich sehr viel tiefer als die gleichgroßen Monitor 220 , zeigen dabei aber nicht im Ansatz eine Ungenauigkeit, wie es die 220er boten. Die Quantums geben jeden Drum trocken und präzise in den Raum. Das große abgerundete Bassreflexrohr scheint den Lautsprechern wirklich sehr gut zu tun.

*Shout Out Louds - Our Ill Wills [CDDA 4024572309268] - Time Left For Love
*
Auch Rock liegt der Qunatum 603 hörbar gut. Das treibende Drumspiel in "Time Left For Love" gibt die Quantum wunderbar druckvoll und exakt wieder. Adam Olenius' Gesang wird präsent in den Vordergrund gerückt, die Q603 arbeitet hier wundervoll die Melancholie in seiner Stimme heraus. Im Refrain legt die kleine Quantum dann richtig los und zeigt der Monitor 220 eindrucksvoll was man unter Pegelfestigkeit versteht. Ohne Rücksicht fetzt sie einem die Gitarrenriffs entgegen, die sich dabei nie aufdringlich aufschaukeln sondern auch den anderen Instrumenten ihren künstlerischen Freiraum lassen. Selbst die Bass-Gitarre, die man bei den Monitor 220 höchstens als zusammenhängenden Tiefton-Teppich wahrnehmen konnte wird nun schön differenziert wiedergegeben. Auch die Schellen haben keinen Anflug von Schärfe oder Bissigkeit in sich und klingen überaus glaubhaft.​


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

*Fazit*

*Fazit*

Hat sich nun rein klanglich die Investition gelohnt? Ja, denn in jedem Punkt legt die Quantum 603 gegenüber der Monitor 220 eine Schippe drauf. Sei es die Bühnendarstellung, die Pegelfestigkeit oder die Detailtreue.

Die Quantum zeichnet eine größere Bühne, platziert dabei die einzelnen Instrumente sehr viel exakter als die Monitor und erzeugt eine viel präzisere Phantommitte. Während der Gesang bei den Monitor 220 noch diffus von irgendwo aus der Mitte kam, kann er nun genau dort und nirgends anders lokalisiert werden. Das gleiche trifft aber auch auf die Instrumentierung im ganzen Raum zu, jedes Instrument hat seinen Platz ohne einem anderen dabei in die Quere zu kommen. Was die Detailliertheit angeht ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Serien nicht ganz so groß, aber trotzdem deutlich. Vor allem im Hoch- und Mittelton-Bereich arbeitet die Quantum einige Feinheiten mehr heraus und macht dadurch einen deutlich audiophileren Eindruck.
Gnadenlos verweist die Quantum 603 die Monitor 220 dann in die Schranken wenn es um die Tieftonwiedergabe geht. Dank des fast doppelt so großen strömungsoptimierten Basreflexrohres dringt die Quantum 603 in für die Monitor 220 geradezu utopische Tiefen vor und bleibt dabei knochentrocken wo die Monitor 220 schon wie ein vollgesogener Schwamm wirkt, übrigens beim gleichen Wandabstand von 10cm nach hinten und zur Seite. Frei aufgestellt klingt die Quantum ein ganzes Stück dünner weshalb ich unbedingt eine wandnahe Aufstellung empfehle.
Ebenfalls hervorzuheben ist, dass die Monitor 220 gegenüber der Quantum einen beträchtlichen Eigenschall hatte. Bass-Drums hörten sich immer etwas nach dem Holzgehäuse der Lautsprecher an und verliehen ihnen damit einen für diese Lautsprecher charakteristischen Klang. Die Quantum lässt da mehr zu, verhält sich neutraler.

Auch die Verarbeitung ist wesentlich besser, wartet der Lautsprecher doch mit hochglanzlackierter Front, stabilem Bi-Wiring-Terminal und magnetisch gehaltenen Stoffbespannungen auf. 

Alles in allem ist die Quantum 603 mit ihrem derzeitigen Preis von ca. 190€/Paar ein wahres Schnäppchen und muss sich erst mit Lautsprechern der 400€-Klasse vergleichen lassen. Sowohl klanglich als auch in der Verarbeitung ist die Quantum 603 der Monitor 220 deutlich überlegen und macht einen großen Schritt weiter in Richtung High Fidelity.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

So, der Test ist soweit nun erstmal nach fast 5-tägiger Arbeit fertig. Gerade die Höreindrücke fielen mir diesesmal ziemlich schwer in Worte zu fassen.

Über positives als auch negatives (aber bitte konstruktives ) Feedback freue ich mich natürlich wieder 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Juni 2010)

Sehr feiner Test!  Bin extra wach geblieben..^^  

Also wenn du wieder Lautsprecher los werden willst, ne!   

Scheint für das Geld momentan die aktuell beste Stereo-Lösung zu sein. Die sind jetzt auch einzeln bei geizhals für 95€ gelistet (sogar günstiger als das kleine Schwestermodell). 

Bin der Aufstellung kann ich nur bestätigen. Nicht zu nah an die Wand und mindestens 2-3m auseinander (je nach Raumgröße).


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juni 2010)

Danke  aber ich glaub die Lautsprecher will ich erstmal nicht so schnell wieder hergeben. Jetzt wird frühestens wieder gewechselt wenn ich umziehe und dann mehr Platz habe damit ich auf Stand-Lautsprecher umsteigen kann.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Juni 2010)

Posts wie gewünscht gelöscht.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöner Test, wie immer eigendlich .


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juni 2010)

Wirklich guter Test von dir, schöne Pics und gute Sätze.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich danke euch


----------



## Schrumpelratte (27. Juni 2010)

das ist doch mal eine deutliche steigerung im gegensatz zu vorher! wirklich sehr schön und auch ein guter test! viel spaß mit dem setup und weiter so


----------



## shengli (27. Juni 2010)

Super Test! Gefällt mir auch sehr. Mich würe mal in Bildchen von den alten Boxen neben den neuen 603er Boxen interessieren. Um mal den direkten Größenvergleich zu veranschaulichen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

Die Boxen sind fast gleich groß. Die Quantum ist nur einen Hauch schmaler. 

Ein Vergleichsfoto wird's leider nicht geben, da ich die "alten" LS jetzt hier habe und sie als Rears einsetzen werde.


----------



## shengli (27. Juni 2010)

Aah hatte es schon ansatzweise vernommen! Bzw. im Hififorum gelesen, das man auf der Suche nach neuen Rears ist  Aber danke für die Antwort! Im übrigen viel Spaß mit den Dingern. Habe selbst ja die Magnat 200er. Diese müssten die Nachfolgemodelle der 220er sein denke ich? Nach dem Test von a_fire_inside liebeugel ich nun aber auch schon mit den Magnat 603ern.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. Juni 2010)

Danke!  Jo die Supreme-Serie ist die Nachfolge-Serie. Große Unterschied sollt's da aber nicht geben. Möcht aber nicht mein Hand für ins Feuer legen.^^ 

Eigentlich sind sie als Rears fast schon überdemensioniert. Hatte sie neulich auch mal am PC (siehe Bilderthread). Wahnsinn!  Najo, jetzt hab ich ein Paar StandLS von Pioneer hier. Die passen etwas besser von der Aufstellung -> der Hochtöner ist genau auf Ohrenhöhe, wenn ich am Schreibtisch sitze. 


Shengli, du hast die Magnat auch am Schreibtischeinsatz?

EDIT:
Dann hast ja nen feines Setup. 


> Es geht ja um den guten Test von a_fire_inside.


Jep, wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Nicht, dass wir Ärger mit AFI bekommen..^^


----------



## shengli (27. Juni 2010)

Hehe ich hatte ja ähnlich wie man selbst (Pioneer Verstärker) auch günstig ein Pioneer A-656 Mark 2 ergattern können. 
Kenne deine Treads alle sehr gut ja ..
Aber nun hatt man ja den AV Receiver  Möchte es aber auch nicht ausarten lassen  Es geht ja um den guten Test von a_fire_inside.


----------



## sleek (27. Juni 2010)

Nach dem gelungenen Test bekommt man tatsächlich Lust auf eine Paar neue Lautsprecher. Übrigens zur Zeit bei Amazon für 179,90 zu haben.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für das positive Echo!  Da sieht man dann, dass sich die 5 Tage Arbeit, die in dem Testbericht stecken, doch gelohnt haben 

Also ich kann das Upgrade von Monitor 220/Supreme 200 nur wärmstens empfehlen. Wenn man erstmal nur diese Einstiegsserien kennt hat man schon das Gefühl, dass man da sehr guten Klang geboten bekommt, was ja auch in anbetracht des Kampfpreises von nichtmal 100€/Paar garnicht so falsch ist.
Aber die Quantum 603 macht dann doch nochmal in allen Belangen alles besser als die kleineres Serien.
Und für den super Preis, zu dem man die Lautsprecher derzeit bekommt ist das sicher ein super Schnäppchen.


----------



## Pravasi (16. Dezember 2010)

Wie lange brauchen die Teile denn,um als eingespielt zu gelten?
Hab sie jetzt auch hier stehen und bin schon erstaunt was mit so kleinen Boxen möglich ist. 200€ sind echt o.k. Allerdings sind die ürsprünglich veranschlagten 400€ wohl eher überdimensioniert. Habe Elac's zum Vergleich gehört für 600€ und das ist echt schon ein ganz andere Level gewesen...
Werde sie aber trotzdem wieder verkaufen,obwohl sie echt in einigen Bereichen schon toll sind.
Kein Vergleich zur Victa 300 die hier bis vor kurzem stand.
Aber im Endeffekt für mich doch nicht hell genug.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Dezember 2010)

> Wie lange brauchen die Teile denn,um als eingespielt zu gelten?



Ich konnte bei den Q603 keine signifikante Änderung im Klang feststellen durchs Einspielen. Evtl. hat sie in den ersten 10 Stunden etwas an Fenzeichnung gewonnen, aber wirklich klare Änderungen konnte ich nicht wahrnehmen.


----------



## Pravasi (16. Dezember 2010)

Wie schade.
Ich habe gehofft,sie kommen nochmal ein bischen mehr in die Pötte was die Knackigkeit angeht.
Naja,auch egal. Sind auf jeden Fall sehr freundliche Boxen,einfach nett und nicht nervend.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Dezember 2010)

Schöner Test! Ich hab mir gestern ein Pärchen 503er in rosewood (neu, 82€ inkl) zu meinen 507er gegönnt. Mal schauen wie die sich so schlagen. 
Leider such ich immernoch vergeblich den 513er Center zu finden.


----------



## Pravasi (17. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir heute die 1003er ne Stunde angehört. Sooo schön.....
Werde sie mir nach Weihnachten mal "so zum Spass" für ein paar Tage mit nach Hause nehmen.
Ebenso die Elac BS244. Kosten beide je Paar ca.1200. Das ist natürlich blöd! und weil die Dinger noch recht neu sind,geht da auch gebraucht nix. 
War wirklich spannend: Die Magnat hat einen praktisch "überschüttet",war sozusagen sehr entgegenkommend. Dabei kein Bischen nervig,nur freundlich. Eine absolute Wohlfühlbox.
Aber die Elac hat einen dafür eher mitgenommen,wirkte dadurch agiler und aufregender. War aber trotzdem in ihrer helligkeit ganz schön seidig. Einfach auch wow.
Woher wissen die Lautsprecher eigentlich,dass ich grade Kohle habe?


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du dir die LS nur wo anders angehört hast, bringts nix. Du musst sie in deinen 4 Wänden hören, gute Idee von dir.


----------



## Pravasi (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja,hab in den letzten Wochen viel darüber gelernt,wie wichtig das ist. Auch darüber,was mir am hören persönlich wichtig ist,sozusagen kann ich immer mehr meinen eigenen Geschmack definieren-auch wenn ich damit noch nicht ganz fertig bin...
Aber ein erster Eindruck hilft schon mal.


----------



## Sync (11. März 2011)

Super Bericht  1A


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. März 2011)

Dankeschön


----------



## doceddy (11. April 2011)

Schöner Test! Werde mir die LS auch bestellen und nach Probehören (zu Hause) vielleicht behalten. Bei Saturn konnten die mich schon überzeugen. Sie haben da aber ~260 gekostet, bei Amazon nur noch 179€


----------

